# Epson "erreur de communication"



## Meynadyer (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
je suis sous Mac OS 10,5,8 et j'ai une imprimante Epson R2400
j'ai souvent "erreur de communication" PENDANT une impression
tout commence bien et puis ça se coupe
je quitte l'imprimante et je recommence et ça fonctionne de façon aléatoire...
j'ai beau chercher sur les forums, je ne trouve pas de problème similaire
grosses pertes en papiers et encres !
merci de m'aider


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

Meynadyer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis sous Mac OS 10,5,8 et j'ai une imprimante Epson R2400
> j'ai souvent "erreur de communication" PENDANT une impression
> tout commence bien et puis ça se coupe
> ...



Salut,

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...3540920&infoType=Downloads&platform=Macintosh



> Printer Driver v6.57
> Macintosh OS X (v10.6 - 10.6.x) compatible, Intel-based Macs with OS X (v10.5 - 10.5.x), PowerPC Macs with OS X (v10.5 - 10.5.x)
> epson13113.dmg - 25.9MB - posted on 06/16/09
> 
> ...


----------



## tiponch (9 Mai 2011)

Meynadyer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis sous Mac OS 10,5,8 et j'ai une imprimante Epson R2400
> j'ai souvent "erreur de communication" PENDANT une impression
> tout commence bien et puis ça se coupe
> ...



J'avais le même problème (parfois sans le "erreur de communication", l'impression stoppait net et sans raison) et j'ai réussi à le régler en allant modifier le gestionnaire d'impression : je suis passé de Epson Stylus DX7400 séries à EPSON Stylus DX7400 GUTENPRINT V5.... Depuis, l'icône d'impression a changé, l'impression est plus lente, mais au moins elle va jusqu'au bout. Et je ne gâche plus de papier.


----------

